# Can I make my Own Crushed Coral



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I got this Dead Dried Coral from a Local Petstore. It looks something like this - http://www.sealifegifts.net/user_images ... TCORAL.jpg (not exactly but something similar)

Just wanted to know if I can Crush and break this in to small pieces and add to my Fronts's Tank to increase the PH and Hardnes (and also for decorative purpose) ?

Is it safe to use a dead coral and break it in to pieces ? I mean do I have to boil it in water or add some chemical etc to make it safe and effective or can I just use the pieces ?

Kindly advice and guide me, Friends...
Thanks a lot !
Regards 
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Friends, I have also bought a type of gravel which is mostly broken sea shells, etc - I'm not sure of the quality as it was a small petshop...Can I just sprinkle this a little also ? Do I need to treat this gravel (boil or something) to make it safe and efefctive ?


----------



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Friends, kindly guide me...


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Rather than crushed coral, I used crushed oyster shells. You can buy 5 lb. bags at any feed-n-seed stores. They are used as chicken feed.

They are both calcium carbonate and serve the same purpose.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know so I won't comment, but I can say this. give people time to reply and they will, all your posts are just you bumping them.

D


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I guess it would be ok if you added the crushed coral. I dont think you have to boil it or anything. I put some brain coral in my tank that I got when I went to the carribean. I just washed and brushed it a with tooth brush to take off all the debris. Never had problems with it.


----------



## markola (Nov 19, 2008)

*** got big chunks of coral in my filter, works fine.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes you can crush it and it will work fine for ph buffering. Giving people more than a couple hours before bumping will give you more responses. Lots of folks leave a thread without posting after they see bumps like that.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

the more you break the coral up, the more surface you get towards the water, the more effect it will have.


----------

